
DoorDash is learning just how binding arbitration is - notlukesky
https://qz.com/work/1801652/doordash-is-learning-just-how-binding-arbitration-is/
======
reeteshv
Judge Alsup continues to impress with his well-reasoned judgments that
demonstrate a deep understanding of the fast-moving technology world and a
preference for the "larger good".

